

Twitter’s Music App Is Real - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/twitters-music-app-is-real-beta-testing-as-we-are-hunted-shuts-down/

======
tellarin
I do find this social-music space quite interesting. Specially if your music
tastes are not mainstream. And visualizing the data would be really cool.

Hope they do a better job at it then with photos and videos, though; and focus
on the social part.

Trying to make something not geographically restricted would be a huge bonus!

~~~
mehrzad
>Specially if your music tastes are not mainstream. And visualizing the data
would be really cool.

Isn't this the exact point of Last.fm, the leader in this space for years?

~~~
tellarin
There is a lot that Twitter can easily cross reference that would be more work
for Last.fm

Also, Twitter has many more users. But I agree that those more enthusiastic
towards music probably already use Last.fm

------
ihuman
Do we need another music application? We already have Spotify, Rdio, iTunes,
Google Play Music, Amazon, and more. What will this one bring to the party
that the others haven't, besides deeper Twitter integration?

~~~
bretthopper
If it's good, then yes we need it. If it's bad, then no we don't. Pretty
simple.

------
orangethirty
What will the app actually do? Anyone?

------
pekk
And thus Twitter became Myspace

~~~
pseut
It's funny, because reading that made me think, "and thus, Twitter added the
only good thing about Myspace." Myspace had problems, but I never thought that
their music offerings was one of them.

------
danso
Kind of a strange addition...I'd like to see more fleshing out of the photo
and video services it already has, as that kind of content fits in more with
the concept of "tweeting" -- discrete bite size content created on the fly.
Music tracks don't seem to jive as well, though I guess it'd be interesting to
see, over time, the kind of tracks a given user listened (and tweeted about).

[insert joke about the reliability of that API]

